# Shipping packages to USA



## AceM (Jan 19, 2017)

I currently reside in the states where i have a business assembling machines and shipping them. It costs around $40 to ship a 37 lbs package within the states via fedex ground. I want to move to mexico but want to know how much it would cost to ship these machines.

I have looked on google but it keeps showing me information on shipping to mexico from usa not the other way around.

Which shipping companies are available that ship from MX to USA?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

You will find UPS, DHL, or Fedex according to where you live in Mexico. I can't tell you the price but it will be more. Also I'd expect some red tape and fees as far as exporting goods for sale into the U.S.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Cutting to the chase - I would look into this service :

Estafeta USA Enters Agreement with USPS | Estafeta USA

I have used it southbound but never northbound (with good success) - except they wouldn't import my black tea bags :-(


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a meeting this week on shipping folk art mostly in the US but the meeting was with the owner of a company that exports to the US as well as sells all over Mexico. It is a food company. I asked him how he was handling the shipping and he told me DHL has a ground company called EXEL that does all his freight...you may want to look into that one. He said they were very good..


----------

